# NullPointerException



## hadi (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo!
Ich programmiere noch nicht besonders lange in Java, daher ist meine Frage vll leicht zu lösen. Allerdings kenn ich eigentlich Exceptions, die NullPointerException etc., nur komm ich hier nicht weiter...
Zur Info: Ich benutze das Sun WTK Version 2.5.1 for CLDC (in Win XP).
Zum Problem: Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, bei dem das Building (endlich) funzt. Wenn ich auf Run gehe, kommt das Handy und zeigt mir das Programm zum launchen an. Sobald ich da aber draufdrück, kommt folgende Meldung in der WTK-Konsole: 


> Unable to create MIDlet Prog1
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at Timetable1.<init>(+120)
> at java.lang.Class.runCustomCode(+0)
> ...


Tja, und jetzt? Fängt das Programm an zu laufen und trifft dann auf ne schlecht programmierte Stelle, oder kommts gar nicht erst so weit, oder wie oder was? Und was haben die Zahlen zu sagen? Mit Zeilen haben die ja wohl nix zu tun... 
Ich weiß halt nicht, wo ich überhaupt den Fehler suchen soll, bei euch auf der Site oder bei google hab ich auch nix gefunden. Wenn ich euch Code posten soll, kein Problem. 
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!
Hadi


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2007)

Ein NullPointer tritt auf wenn du versuchst auf eine Referenz zuzugreifen die auf 'null' zeigt (also ins Nirvana).
Häufig wurde einfach vergessen eine Variable zu initialisieren.
Bei J2SE weisen die Zahlen auf die entsprechende Codezeile hin, aber wie genau das bei J2ME läuft kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## hadi (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo!
Ok, ich hab deiner Antwort mal rausgelesen, dass ich doch nen Fehler im Code hab. Hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass ich ein Feld nicht richtig initialisiert hab, weiß zwar noch nicht ganz, warum, aber das bekomm ich schon auch noch raus ;-)
Danke schön!
Hadi


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2007)

hadi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass ich ein Feld nicht richtig initialisiert hab, weiß zwar noch nicht ganz, warum, aber das bekomm ich schon auch noch raus ;-)


Im Zweifelsfall relevanten Code posten. Wir haben hier nicht sonderlich viele J2ME Leute, aber das wird sich schon finden  :wink:


----------



## hadi (19. Apr 2007)

:-D
Danke schön, aber es war wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit- wie fast immer... 
Hatte ein mehrdimensionales Array von nem selbstgebastelten Typ. 
private arrangement[][] arrangements;
arrangements = new arrangement[5][];
arrangements[0] = new arrangement[3];
arrangements[0][0] = new arrangement();
		...
Die markierte Zeile hat bisher gefehlt... 
Aber jetzt klappts und ich freu mich 
Danke noch und vll komm ich ja bald mit der nächsten Frage ;-)
Hadi


----------



## Gast (19. Apr 2007)

autsch, die letzte Zeile vor den ... sollte markiert sein...


----------

